# How loud are Nubians REALLY???



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay y'all, so I have an option to choose any doeling I want from a friend's Homestead. She has a couple lamanchas, a lamancha/Nubian mix, and a couple Nubians. She has a Nubian buck so no matter who the dam is, the doeling will be half Nubian.

I was originally thinking I'd go with a lamancha/Nubian doeling and just cross my fingers that she wasn't super loud. We do have neighbors so a super loud, screaming goat would be undesirable. The reputation for being screaming ditz goats is the only reason I wouldn't go with a Nubian though....

My friend insists that her Nubians aren't loud, and thinks I should go with a pure Nubian so that I can look into registering her NOA for my daughters to potentially show her offspring.

Can't lie, I looove the Roman noses and long ears. Just super nervous about the noise...

Here's a not so good picture of the buck....










And the two does.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My nubians are only loud when...they want food, when I start separating babies at night for the first few nights....or if they want attention....or if ones getting picked on....or,or,or...lol
Very individual per goat...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Found this and thought it was typical of nubians...they "yell" not really "bleat" lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is what the kids sound like...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont have nubians but a friend does and they are ......loud.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That is exactly what I feared.

Oh dear, what do I do?!?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Some are...and some aren't. Mine isn't really any louder than the Alpines, just sounds different.
If your friend says hers aren't, I would believe her. I know some Nubian breeders with goats that yell their heads off, and other breeders have goats that are nice and quiet.
If it were my choice, I'd go with a full Nubian


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Probably the reputation for being screamers comes from how they sound, not how loud they are. They sound way more like they're yelling than other breeds do.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

See, I have been at her farm twice, once for four hours straight that we were out with the animals. Both times they didn't say a peep. The chickens were louder than the goats. But I have one minimancha that hollers at me when it's food time in the morning and when it's "pasture time" (aka the second the dogs come inside after bathroom breaks) so I know my neighbors will tolerate and sometimes welcome a few bleats. But if it is nonstop or constant yelling I'd be forced to rehome her, and I just want to avoid that at all costs.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> That is exactly what I feared.
> 
> Oh dear, what do I do?!?


Try it out...worst case, you sell/give her back? Some are louder than others and some only yell when they are waiting for feed. Mine are pretty good now. When Clarabelle was smaller, she yelled every five minutes!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> Try it out...worst case, you sell/give her back? Some are louder than others and some only yell when they are waiting for feed. Mine are pretty good now. When Clarabelle was smaller, she yelled every five minutes!


Is there any way to "train" them to be quiet? Lol, I'm reaching.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I honestly think bottle babies yell more than my dam fed ones...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

She'll be dam raised, and her mom seems quiet at least, so I have that going for us at least! I'm hoping to get to witness the birth but, we'll see. High hopes!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Besides....one nubian shouldn't be too bad, right :shrug:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

:laugh:

Right. That's what they all say.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe :lol:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine only "holler"" when separated, in trouble or they see me at feeding time. I guess for me a better question would be what your goals are for your goats, what is the quality of what you are looking at and the health of the individual, udder structure, etc. For me that would be much more important.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Right now we just want family milkers/pets. In the future I hope my kids will be in 4h/ffa and be able to show, but we can buy registered for that down the road. I simply want milk for drinking, cheese, soaps, etc, and to also let my kids experience nature and animal husbandry, if that makes sense!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

In that case I would just look at udder structure of moms and overall health, and personality of mom as well. Kids tend to be like momma. good luck with your decision!


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

We've got Nubian's and they don't make a lot of noise. These are mostly does ranging in age from three years to toothless. The noisiest if you could call it that, are two young doelings who now and then complain if their am or pm feed isn't on time but otherwise, you wouldn't know the goats were there.

camooweal


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 5 Nubians ranging from a yearling wether through a couple of two year olds (buck, doe) and two seniors (6 years +). My older girls and my buck are quiet as a mouse...they talk, but they almost always use "inside" voices! My 2 year old doeling is -- admittedly -- a drama queen, and quite spoiled at that! She scolds me, calls for me, chastises me, corrects me, instructs me, shares her latest thoughts with me...she's incessant, but not usually obnoxiously loud. Then there's Pashda...my yearling. From the day we began trying to wean him, he found his voice. Oh, did he find his voice! My neighbor a quarter mile away asked me one day if one of my goats was hurt! This little fellow made separation anxiety an olympic level event, but finally he's come to terms with it and is quieting down. He still talks, but he's more "controlled" about it! Evenso, I wouldn't trade my Nubians for the world...awesome personalities!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I bottle raised an orphan Nubian buckling. He screamed when he saw me while he was being fed- when I weaned him he screamed constantly for about 3 days. After that he quieted down and is very quite now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My one of three first goats was a Nubian. We loved her she was more like a dog. I never really considered her loud. If she saw us walking she would yell at us and Come running to walk with us. That was about the only time she was loud. It took awhile before we got another one after she passed, but now I have sandy. I swore she had no voice! I never heard a peep out of her till she kidded lol she has a voice just chooses not to use it. I kept her kids and they only make noises when they hear me start the quad which means feeding time. Now I do have a boer buck that will scream when he sees anyone, when it's feed time or just because. I also have a annoying boer doe that as soon as she hears the door open she has this screech that could blow your ear drums. So I'm pretty much having a hard time with this rumor that Nubians are loud lol but think very hard about getting one because I can tell you you'll fall in love with them. If I was into the whole milking thing I would have at least 20 of them! They are such loving sweet animals


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wellllll this is going to be a rough decision.  I think I'm just going to have to be patient, and once all the does have kidded I'll just have to make a decision!!! I'll make sure I get pictures when I can and share them so you all can help me pick our girl.


Also, I'm thinking we'll name her either Clover or Willow.... Kinda leaning towards Clover if she has pendulous ears, Willow if she has elf ears, and....there's a broad range in between. I guess we'll see. I hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Our two mini Nubians aren't loud at all. They're much less loud, or talkative, than the Nigies. The loudest goat we had was a Toggenburg - the combination of talkative, led, and the bleat (instead of the Nubian yell) made her much more annoying voice-wise than any of the others.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Weird question, but compared to a rooster crow, what's the volume like?

One of my neighbours lives with me in the bush, but is essentially disturbed by owl noises, chicken noises, any noises that aren't related to alcohol or football (sigh).


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Here is what the kids sound like...


Hmm... I have australian mini goats that scream like this!! And boers and boer x minis and wow do they scream! I have a boer x Nubian and she is quiet haha.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Steampunked said:


> Weird question, but compared to a rooster crow, what's the volume like?
> 
> One of my neighbours lives with me in the bush, but is essentially disturbed by owl noises, chicken noises, any noises that aren't related to alcohol or football (sigh).


I guess it just depends on the goat, as with any breed, they are all different and each goat sounds different


----------



## Tango (Jan 17, 2016)

We have full Nubian milkers and a dry herd. They all have megaphones to shout every time they see us cross the yard or pull in the driveway. I keep a pair of the dry does at a horse ranch 1/2 mile away, I can hear my dairy herd yelling all the way down there. We have had Nubians for 10 years and helped out at a Nubian dairy to learn the ropes before that. These girls are LOUD. The folks across the street have summer yard parties, my girls yell right alone with the party goers. I have heard the party stop and someone says, "What is that noise?". 
I was out with my herd when the folks were looking at the house across the street with the realtor. I made sure to let the girls yell it out so they knew what they were getting into. I heard the realtor say, "This is farm country." She was right, it is farm country. They bought the house anyway, and still live there. They enjoy air-conditioning in warm weather so my noisy goats don't bother them too much. I don't notice it very much anymore. It is just the sounds of home. I love it and would sure notice if it was suddenly gone.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, just touched base with her for a full rundown on each doe, due dates, and milking history...

And of course, with winter storms approaching one of her does is in labor today! She is an alpine/saanen cross. Says she is her personal favorite for her sweet personality, and normally kids triplets. Thoughts?

Such a hard decision. In February she has one Nubian due, one lamancha due, and this girl. Then she has two more due in March.









Oh, this is an udder pic of one that is due in March, while she was drying up. If anyone can tell anything from that pic?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've had Nubians for years. SOme are loud, others are not. The ones I have now are quiet. I only have 1 that is loud, and that is only when she is in heat. Other than that, they really don't say anything. My loudmouth is my Nigerian Dwarf buck. He yells all the time.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I have had a few Nubian crosses. They were as quiet as my other goats, until they were unhappy. If unhappy, they sounded like drunk, dying men, loudly protesting their drunken deaths, no kidding. This was mainly if there was a separation from the herd or a herd member. Or occasionally when in heat. But when they were happy, they didn't make a peep. None of these girls were bottle-babies. 

Whereas my 2 bottle-baby Saanen/ Alpines will yell every time they see, hear, or think they see or hear a human. Their voices are nicer than the Nubian crosses, but they use them way more!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

I may have to experience it to see it! From the videos, they all seem MUCH quieter than my ear-splitting rooster was, but...I imagine the sound can't show the full glory, heh.


----------

